# Stiff Board needs Stiff Bindings/Boots?



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

I just started boarding in January, and has recently picked up the Dynamic S Turn (or at least my instructor called it that).

I also found a great deal on a Burton Custom X, even though it is labeled as intermediate-advanced board I decided to get it.

It has a Flex Rating of 7 on the Burton Website, which I assumed means it is flexible. But after receiving the board I realized that Flex rating might mean how much force it produces when bent (e.g. how stiff it is). 

I bought the Mission EST Binding along with the board, which according to the Burton site is right in the middle in stiffness.

It is probably due to my lack of skill, but I crash a lot when I took the board out on the intermediate slopes. I find that I have a great deal of problem turning at slower speeds. Once I pick up speed the setup feels great but I run into the problem of being afraid and start leaning back and thus losing balance.

Are there correlation between how stiff the binding has to be and how stiff a board is for optimal control? or is it a personal preference and/or skill level?


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Honestly, it sounds like you got to much board for your current skill level. 

I would advise against trying to get stiffer bindings to manhandle the board. Better sell it and get another board.

Cheers
Ivo


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

You can put super stiff bindings on a total noodle board. With soft bindings its for more of a relaxed fun feel while riding. Stiff bindings are more responsive and drive more energy from your legs into the board. 

You might have gotten a board that is a bit much for you to handle.
The flex meter on snowboards for the most part is that low numbers are very soft flexible boards and high numbers are very stiff aggressive boards. Most beginners are going to want a mid flexing to soft flexing board that will be more forgiving in turns. Stiff camber boards like the Burton Custom X are for hard charging and aggressive carving. (or even pipe riding)


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I definitely bought a board that is beyond my skill. It just feel like its dragging me all across the slopes. 

I asked the question because I wanted to know if the main problem is the overall design/stiffness of the board (vs my current skill) and not exacerbated because the binding is softer than the board. E.g. that you do not necessarily need a stiff binding to properly control a stiff board.

Thanks for the prompt help you guys. If only I found you guys a week ago  Better late than never though!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't go selling the board yet. You are likely just having a hard time making the transition from a crappy rental board that feels like a noodle to a board that is stiffer, hasn't been beat to death by people learning, and takes a little more skill to manuever. 

Once you adjust, you will likely be back to where you were with the other board(s) you were learning on. Having a board like that may make learning a little more challenging at first, but that's not necissarily a bad thing. It will require better technique which will likely pay off in the long run.

I learned on a crappy board and then rode it for the next several years before finally upgrading to a legit board. Even though I was a very experienced rider, my first run on the new stiffer board felt like I was learning all over again. It only took 1.5 runs to adjust because I was an experienced rider but it was still a shock. 

I have no idea if the Custome X will be the right board for you, but just because it poses a challenge right now doesn't mean you should sell it (especially if you'll be taking a big loss). If you think it's the wrong board and can sell it without taking a bath, you could probably find a better board to learn on, but it's not a must sell IMO.

As for bindings, the Missions will be fine for you. To get the most out of the board you'd probably want stiffer bindings, but I don't think it's the reason you are falling and Missions are totally doable on a Custom.


----------



## JamesX (Feb 26, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> As for bindings, the Missions will be fine for you. To get the most out of the board you'd probably want stiffer bindings, but I don't think it's the reason you are falling and Missions are totally doable on a Custom.


I haven't given up yet  Now that I know the problem is my skill and not my setup.

Thanks for the advice. It is very appreciated.

[Edit]

One thing I like to add though.

Even to this newbie, the Board feels AWESOME. I only used it for 8 hours or so but it is incredibly fast and utterly unforgiving. I am sure if I had the skill to properly use it it would be intoxicating. I only got a taste of it for about 40 seconds when the stars aligned and it was FUN 

So I hope anyone reading this would not take it as a negative review of the board.


----------



## Brass (Feb 17, 2018)

lernr said:


> Honestly, it sounds like you got to much board for your current skill level.
> 
> I would advise against trying to get stiffer bindings to manhandle the board. Better sell it and get another board.
> 
> ...



Why do you say that? I had a Burton Custom as one of my first boards and it was one of the best decisions I've made, really helped me progress riding groomers which is where most beginners will be spending their time and saved me a lot of cash since I didn't have to upgrade every season and could keep pushing. 

I vouch for the Burton Custom X all the way (the only problem it's expensive for a beginner board, but OP has spent the money already) as an upgrade from rentals or after a cheap first board. Get in there OP, your setup is fine now go catch up with it!!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

You have already realized the capability of the board. It’s built for higher speed. If it were me, I would keep it and buy ANOTHER board too. Once your skills improve and you are more comfortable at higher speed, you’ll love that X. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Honestly, a pair of Missions wouldn't be my first choice for a board like that. You might feel a bit of an improvement if you use a pair of Cartel's for example.

Regarding your skill vs board. Yes, it was a jump too big for your riding level but you will get there. That board is fast and furious but don't give up. 

What I'm going to suggest you is something I did as well at the beginning: ride your new board as much as possible and then alternate, occasionally, with a softer and mellow board from a friend. When you go back to your board, you will feel differently and maybe you will progress faster with your board.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Y'all realize this post is from 2012 right? Doubt the guy has been waiting around checking this thread to see if any new advice pops up.


----------



## Brass (Feb 17, 2018)

taco tuesday said:


> Y'all realize this post is from 2012 right? Doubt the guy has been waiting around checking this thread to see if any new advice pops up.


:surprise: I was searching for 'stiff bindings' and this came up, didn't realise it was from 2012, no. sorry

c'mon now @JamesX update on your progress son!!!


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Stiffer bindings and boots would send more input signals from your body to that stiff board.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

James! Tell us how you got on with the board and your riding?

Are you now destroying the mountain, or did the Custom X kick you out of snowboarding for good?


----------



## mayorval (Jan 9, 2022)

I know it’s an old post but for anyone who comes across this and is suffering a similar fate you might be having an issue with control from edge to edge. Try canting your bindings to a more forward lean this will allow you a little more control over your board at slower speeds and higher



JamesX said:


> I just started boarding in January, and has recently picked up the Dynamic S Turn (or at least my instructor called it that).
> 
> I also found a great deal on a Burton Custom X, even though it is labeled as intermediate-advanced board I decided to get it.
> 
> ...


----------

